# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  سوال در مورد ارتباط JSP,Servlet,JDBC,Connector/J

## naderi802

با سلام
پروژه ای که می خوام روش کار کنم طراحی سایت با JSP و بانک اطلاعاتی Mysql است.
خواستم اطلاعات کمی راجع به 4 مورد ذکر شده در موضوع و اینکه ارتباطشون با هم چیه داشته باشم. ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## zehs_sha

یک کتاب هست در بازار به نام mysql , java جواب سوال هایت را می تونی اونجا پیدا کنی

----------


## naderi802

> یک کتاب هست در بازار به نام mysql , java جواب سوال هایت را می تونی اونجا پیدا کنی


این کتاب رو خریدم، از انتشارات ناقوس. خوندمش چیزی متوجه نشدم! میخوام بدونم در عمل این موارد که گفتم چطوری نمود پیدا میکنن. ناقوس فقط کتاب Wiley رو ترجمه کرده که به درد هم نمیخوره.

----------


## javaphantom

بانک اطلاعاتی mysql شامل یک jar فایل هست که می تونی از طریق این jar فایل و وجود زبان java query بفرسی و اطلاعات مورد نظرتو بخونی یا هر کاری که دوست داری بکنی. این driver یا همان jar فایل بصورت free در اینترنت پیدا می شه. اول اونو dl کن بعدش بهت می گم باید چی کار کنی. یعنی از طریق API جاوا sql می تونی با این driver وصل بشی.
jdbc بلد باشی بقیش حله.
گیر کردی بگو تا بهت بگم چه جوری connection ایجاد کنی

----------


## javaphantom

jsp همان servlet هست در اصل وقتی شما jsp می نویسید در web container شما تبدیل به یک class فایل می شود. لازم به ذکر است که   jspزبان tag ها است ولی می توان در آن زبان جاوا را نیز پیاده سازی کرد.servlet هم که دیگه مشخص که داستانش چیه. یک API در جاوا هست که در پروتکل HTTP کاربرد داره. MySQL بانک اطلاعاتی هست که open source هست.
JDBC که شامل سه لایه اصلی است که برای ایجاد یک stream از بانک اطلاعاتی با  application می باشد. اینها همه یک معقوله های جدا از هم و مفصل است به نظر من طرح این سوال یکم عجیبه

----------


## naderi802

> این driver یا همان jar فایل بصورت free در اینترنت پیدا می شه. اول اونو dl کن


میشه بگی تحت چه عنوانی میتونم این درایور رو پیدا و دانلود کنم؟

----------


## kianian

سلام
ببین عزیز جان شما باید  IDE رو هم بگی تا تنظمیات لازم رو هم خدمتتون عرض کنم.
اما دو jar فایل رو برای MYSQL 5 برات اینجا می گذارم.

http://mysql.easynet.be/Downloads/Co...a-5.0.5.tar.gz
حدود 8 مگاباتیه

اگه دستورات اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی رو هم می خوای اینه : البته بعد از معرفی 2 jar فایل بانک اطلاعاتی مورد نظر به محیط برنامه نویسی و بعد از اون پروژه ات:


try {
	Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance  ();
	Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection(  "jdbc:mysql://servername:port/databasename?user=root&password=123");
	
	Statement s = con.createStatement();
	String sql = "INSERT INTO Users VALUES ('Michael', 'Franks', '12/12/2003', 'm')";
	
	s.executeUpdate(sql);

	sql = "SELECT FirstName, LastName FROM Users";

	ResultSet rs = s.executeQuery(sql);
	
	while (rs.next()) {
		out.println(rs.getString(1) + " " + rs.getString(2) + "<br>");
	}

	rs.close();
  	s.close();
  	con.close();
}
catch (ClassNotFoundException e1) {
	System.out.println(e1.toString());
}
catch (SQLException e2) {
	System.out.println(e2.toString());
}
catch (Exception e3) {
	System.out.println(e3.toString());  
}

----------


## javaphantom

mysql-connector-java-5.0.0-beta-bin.jar
من از این version استفاده می کنم. اما صحبت از IDE  شد من بارها گفتم که استفاده از IDE کارو خراب می کنه ما داریم میگیم جاوا در مورد .Net صحبت نمی کنیم که بدون IDE کسی نمی تونه حتی یک خط برنامه بنویسه. شما اگر از IDE خاصی استفاده می کنید مثل eclipse می توانید ادرس این jar file را توی قسمت library پروژه خودتون Import کنید. اگرم دارید حرفه ای کار میکنید در قسمت CLASSPATH به انتهای آخر خط ان آدرس JAR FILE رو اضافه کنید. در داخل این JAR فایل همانطور که گفته شد فلدرهای COM و بعد از آن mysql و jdbc و در آخر کلاس فایل Driver.Class باید موجود باشد. از *. API ->java.sql استفاده کرده تا بتونید از این driver استفاده کنید.

----------

